

Pet driving cars – by Tesla Motors - timdalrymple
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/pet-driving-cars

======
TrainedMonkey
"Certain statements in this press release, including statements regarding the
ability of certain animals, domesticated or otherwise, to drive vehicles
effectively and in a safe manner, as well as Tesla’s ability to bring these
unique types of vehicles to market, are “forward-looking statements” that are
subject to risks and uncertainties. These forward-looking statements are based
on management’s current expectations, based on the observations they have made
of their own pets, and as a result of certain risks and uncertainties, actual
results may differ materially from those projected."

I guess legal department participated as well. Interestingly enough this is
another reminder that Tesla is strong player in self-driving car race. Musk
himself is leading the effort: [http://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-tweets-
invite-to-work-on-...](http://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-tweets-invite-to-
work-on-teslas-self-driving-model-s/#)!

------
ryanhuff
A pet-powered car would have been a better April fools post.

[http://inventorspot.com/files/images/Model-4814-wheel.jpg](http://inventorspot.com/files/images/Model-4814-wheel.jpg)

~~~
Zenst
Maybe next year; Believe all TZ's have now surpassed the 12 noon time-frame

